

Ask HN: Is there a A/B- or multivariate testing solution for Google Adwords ads? - Sujan

I'm trying to optimize some Adwords campaigns, but with ads I don't really know how to tackle it. I love Google Website Optimizer and similar tools, so I was wondering if there are any solutions for Google Adwords ads?
======
terrellm
If you create multiple ads, Adwords will rotate the ads. You can choose which
ad is most effective based on click thru % or even better conversion rate if
you have conversion tracking setup.

Also, make sure you set "Ad rotation" to "Rotate: Show ads more evenly" under
the campaign's settings so that your ads are shown evenly.

~~~
Sujan
Thanks terrellm. I'm pretty experienced with Adwords and know the options. The
basic setup and possibilites is okay, but I'm missing simple and optimized
testing reports, optimized ways to start new tests (without having to take
notes) and so on.

~~~
terrellm
I'm not sure of a tool to automate testing of ads. It's more of a gut feeling
/ experience in creating the ads than it is creating an endless number of
combinations. Goal completion is influenced by both the ad and the landing
page. I've had cases where the weaker ad became more successful by pointing it
to a different landing page.

I'd certainly be interested in discussing further as it sounds like you have
some experience in Adwords and conversion too. I develop software and am
always looking to share techniques on testing and improving conversion. Feel
free to email me (info is in profile).

